#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Eemua 153 & 235

## Jeffreytnl89

Dear all,



Could someone please share the following documents ?
EEMUA PUB NO 153 - Process Piping
EEMUA Publication 235 - Guidance on PWHT for P1 CMn steels

Kind regards,
JSee More: Eemua 153 & 235

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thank you pedrogarcia!

----------


## Jeffreytnl89

Dear pedrogarcia, thank you very much for the quick response, really apreciated !

----------


## ing.RobertoRusso

Dear all can you share again eemua 235 
thanks

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NovaStark

Can this be shared again?

----------

